# East Fork San Juan wood on move



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I was camped at the East Fork gate this weekend with intentions of running the East Fork San Juan. It was flowing as high as I had personally seen it (currently 480 and rising). I walked down to the campground section to get a feel for what it looked like at that flow and immediately saw a couple full size ponderosa pines across the current and a couple large pieces of wood in play with tight lines around them. Without a full scout and flagging the portage eddies (which were small and up in the bushes) I wasn't comfortable putting on. We decided to float Mesa Canyon instead, which is a really fun II-III play boat run at these flows. Epic surf.

Wanted to give a heads up for anyone considering heading that way soon. Take the time to get a thorough look before putting on. Gate is closed.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome..! thanks for the heads up Logan...I sure hope we can catch EFSJ again this summer. it is such a great III-III+ creek. I should post some of the pics from last summer here.


----------

